# Recommendations for a Ada 60p



## buttons (30 Sep 2019)

I need to get a new cabinet as mine has water damage, I bought my last one of amazon. 

Looking for photos of peoples Ada 60p stand. Has anyone got the tank on a Roma 90
cabinet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlenD (30 Sep 2019)

I got a custom tank and stand from Aquarium Gardens, both are made by ClearSeal and at a very good price. You could ask for a price for the ClearSeal ClearScape stand alone? You'll have a choice or colours and made within 3 weeks.


----------



## buttons (30 Sep 2019)

GlenD said:


> I got a custom tank and stand from Aquarium Gardens, both are made by ClearSeal and at a very good price. You could ask for a price for the ClearSeal ClearScape stand alone? You'll have a choice or colours and made within 3 weeks.



Thanks, I might them a ring a see what the say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard40 (14 Apr 2020)

Did you get any further with this?


----------



## lazybones51 (14 Apr 2020)

I built my own at the end of last year. I documented the build here https://ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-ada-60p-cabinet-build.60326/


----------



## Jayefc1 (14 Apr 2020)

I have all three of my tanks on fluval I think there Roma stands the 60 is on a 80cm and the 45 on a 60cm and a 80cm on the 80cm the misses liked them so didnt really have a choice but to be honest there not to bad


----------



## buttons (14 Apr 2020)

I ended up building two in the end one for 60p and another for a 45p, I have my other 60p sat on Roma 90 stand as well. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard40 (14 Apr 2020)

Do you have a picture of your built cabinet?


----------

